# Another random Suzi thought....



## suziquzie (Mar 26, 2008)

My kids are right now watching the cartoon Tom & Jerry. It was always my favorite as a kid.
They giggle and cackle at this cartoon like none other.... including the wierd cartoons of recent years. They love old Popeye cartoons too.(although spongebob and jimmy neutron do have a special place in my heart)
I think it's so cool how timeless some things can be!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 26, 2008)

My kids are hopelessly addicted to the new stuff, but Tom & Jerry is one that they also get into.
Some of this new stuff is just plain weird to me...


----------



## pdswife (Mar 26, 2008)

love that old stuff... wish it were on tv more often


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 26, 2008)

Meeee Beeep!!!! 

I used to wish I could order ACME rockets thru the mail like that, I have visions of rocket skates and me flying down the highway on em...


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh, I just love the old cartoons esp. Tom and Jerry (the really classic ones) and of course who didn't like the Wily Coyote and Roadrunner and the rest of the Looney Tunes?


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 26, 2008)

right now we're on flintstones. 
ya they should be in bed but i'm having a hard time turning it off!!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 26, 2008)

Sure make me feel bad... my kids don't get to bed until around 10!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm grateful Fisher will watch cartoons now. For the longest time, he wanted to watch Spiderman 1, 2 & 3 over and over and over. . . . . I can quote all of the dialogue by heart!


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 26, 2008)

Transformers got like that here..

I am Optimus Prime, and I send this message to any surviving autobots seeking refuge among the stars......

baby lego nose stops in the middle of dinner to recite that.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 26, 2008)

OMG! Optimus Prime is very highly regarded here, too!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 26, 2008)

My kids just wont stop watching Fosters Home for Imaginary Friends, I swear I am gonna take that little blue deodorant bar and throw him in the disposal one of these days!!!!


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 26, 2008)

cartoon network isn't allowed here. nick and disney and boomerang are ok, but the new new ones dont do my dorks a bit of good.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 26, 2008)

Sadly, I am addicted to Cartoon Network. Adult Swim calls to me every night. I'm worried that I may be sick and twisted.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 26, 2008)

I am hopelessly hooked on Futurama and Family Guy!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 27, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Sadly, I am addicted to Cartoon Network. Adult Swim calls to me every night. I'm worried that I may be sick and twisted.


 

lol, it's far too late to worry about that now. 


my boy also loves "tom and jerry", but most of the bizarre new stuff is uninteresting to him, thankfully. 
he likes spongebob (who doesn't), but bizarre japanese animation, as well as "fairly odd parents", "danny phantom", and others hold no interest for him. i'm very happy about that. the new stuff is just so stupid that i feel there's hope for the kids who reject it. stories need to mean something more than grand mal seizure inducing flashy scenes set within fragmented story lines, and i'm being generous by calling it a story.

is there any hope for the little bastids?


----------



## DrThunder88 (Mar 27, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> I am hopelessly hooked on Futurama and Family Guy!



I totally sympathize.  The only time I ever made it to a midnight release of...anything, really, was for _Bender's Big Score_.  I've fallen out of FG fandom (too many manatee jokes), but as my avatar probably indicates, I still love _Futurama_.

This thread reminds me.  A few days ago, one of my friends in California was very sick.  As it happened, I had made an extra large batch of cookies that night and was going to send some to her.  Being the dork that I am, I decided to put instructions in the box in the style of Cookie Monster, so I pulled up YouTube and found several old clips from _Sesame Street_ that, even now, were hilarious.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 27, 2008)

Talk about hilarious--what about Monster Masterpiece Theater hosted by Alistair Cookie?  Being a Masterpiece Theater fan I was on the floor when that came on.......and the Muppet Show---such jokes and innuendos............who says it was for kids


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 27, 2008)

I meant "Monsterpiece Theater".


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 27, 2008)

I LOVED the muppet show!
Where did that go? well i guess there's still sesame street.


----------



## DrThunder88 (Mar 27, 2008)

Cookie Monster was and is my favorite and Monsterpiece Theater was always the best.  I used to think Cookie was stupid because of his broken English, but looking back, he's actually played as quite clever occasionally.

My favorite childhood cartoons were on the WB Network in the early- to mid-90s.  Between _Pinky and the Brain_ and _Batman: the Animated Series_, the house could be burning down around me so long as the TV was on one of those shows!  Watching the DVDs these days made me realize they're not really "kid shows."  They're "kid friendly", of course, but I've looked at them long and hard and can't find much that I'd characterize as childish (semi-anthropomorphized rodents aside).  _Batman_ in particular had a lot of depth and darkness--both literary and literal--for its intended audience.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 27, 2008)

I would so love for the "Muppet Show" to come back.  My father-i-l and I used to fight over whose show was going to be turned on Friday nights---The MS or The Incredible Hulk.  I teased him and said that the "I H" would be off the air  long before my show was and though I would never rub it in (hahaha) I was right. (by the way I had given this man grandchildren) The old guys in the balcony  are the ones that provided all the "adult" humor and it was fun to see the guests come on.  YOu could tell that John Denver had a blast as he sang "Beneath a Feather Bed" as one muppet after another joined him until there was no room.  Too funny!


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 27, 2008)

I remember loving friday night.... muppet show, then Dallas!!!! 
not a cartoon, but i loved that show too, even when i was little.... back when evening tv shows were still pg.


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 27, 2008)

We don't have cable out here.  We might be getting Dish (house already has a dish and 4 rooms are wired for it) in a week or two.  The kids are addicted to Cartoon Network.  Some of the newer shows were a little out there.

_Animaniacs_ came out when I was in my late teens.  I never really watched much of _Pinky and the Brain_ when they got their own show, but I loved the originals.  I even have sound clips that I saved off the internet of that show, and plug them into the operating system on the computers (an error comes up, and you hear The Brain say, "Pinky, do the world a favor, never breed.")

_Futurama_ is great.  I haven't watched it lately, but I heard that the network that currently shows it ordered two more seasons.

_The Family Guy_ is hilarious.  It's not something that I would really want my kids to watch until I screen the eppy (Peter doing a strip-tease for his own daughter's baby/wedding shower comes to mind).  Anybody seen _The Family Guy:  Blue Harvest_?  It's a Star Wars spoof using _The Family Guy_ characters.  Apparently, George Lucas is a big fan of _The Family Guy_, and offered.  From what I've heard, they're actually going to collaborate and do _The Empire Strikes Back_ and _Return of the Jedi_ as well.

My kids love _Transformers_ (have you seen the motto on the Decepticon cop car?  "To Enslave and Punish").  They also love all the _Shrek_ movies (lot of adult humor in there), both of the _Ice Age_ movies, _Hoodwinked_, _Happily N'ever After_, etc.  Right now they're watching the first _Short Circuit_ movie.

If you all really want a lot of good movies, dirt cheap, check out your local Wally-World.  They should have a "Two for $10" rack of DVD's.  LOTS of good titles in there, including some of the older cartoons.


----------



## SixSix210 (Mar 27, 2008)

My honey made a bumblebee camaro cake for one of her coworkers' sons 5th b-day last week.  Must be contagious...


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 27, 2008)

I WANT A BUMBLEBEE CAMARO!!!! new version, not the beat up one. 
Or a '68 or '69......
crap now i want to watch transformers again.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 27, 2008)

allen, if you can't get to wlly world for dvds, check out DeepDiscount.com - DVDs, Blu-ray, HD DVD, CDs, Books, Video Games and more 

i buy most of my son's dvds there. you can shave off a few bucks, and it's usually free shipping.

family guy is great. i'm tempted to change my avatar to peter.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 27, 2008)

I miss Mighty Mouse


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 27, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> I miss Mighty Mouse


Was it the outfit, Elf?


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 27, 2008)

There's a weird new one on CN called Frisky Dingo. I have no freakin' idea what the story line is but I still laugh my butt off watching it.


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 27, 2008)

frisky dingo.... not sure I WANT to know!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 27, 2008)

AllenOK said:


> Anybody seen _The Family Guy:  Blue Harvest_?  It's a Star Wars spoof using _The Family Guy_ characters.  Apparently, George Lucas is a big fan of _The Family Guy_, and offered.  From what I've heard, they're actually going to collaborate and do _The Empire Strikes Back_ and _Return of the Jedi_ as well.



We to it from Netflix last week, pretty funny. Meg only shows up once in the entire show, and even then just briefly.

I used to watch Mighty Mouse and Underdog. Then there was Mystery Science Theater 3000.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 27, 2008)

Mighty Mouse, he's here to save the day!!!  I loved that cartoon, too!  And Rocky and Bullwinkle and.....and


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 27, 2008)

He-man! GI Joe, Super Friends, and then there was the one with the Barbarian in a future Earth that has been shattered and is ruled by animal magicians...


----------



## elaine l (Mar 27, 2008)

Mighty Mouse.....my first crush.


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 28, 2008)

We have one of the seasons of _He-Man_ on DVD.  Ever see the live-action movie from the early 90's?

My kids re-discovered _Robots_ yesterday.

I even have the sound clip of Might Mouse singing, "Here I come, to save the day" on my pc.  Sadly, www.cartoonwaves.com went under years ago.  Luckily, frogstar.com has a huge audio archive.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 28, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Was it the outfit, Elf?



It was his muskels


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 28, 2008)

early 90's i was 16-18... WAYYYYY too cool to be noticing something like a live action he-man!
That woulda been cool though. Better than the recent hulk movie...


----------



## Wart (Mar 28, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> Mighty Mouse, he's here to save the day!!!  I loved that cartoon, too!  And Rocky and Bullwinkle and.....and



Tennessee Tuxedo, Prof. Peabody, Fractured Fairy Tales .... Dad and I would watch Rocky and Bullwinkle, He and I would laugh at the same thing but for different reasons.

Bugs Bunny Road Runner, Taz, Silvester and Tweety. Disney was OK but when I 'discovered' Warner Brothers/ Loony Tunes I lost interest in the touchy Feely stuff.

Johnny Quest ... Was that a Toon?

Todays stuff? I can't believe Wife watches Family Guy and John Stewart, shows aimed directly at the adolescent male.

Does anyone remember Busy Buzz Buzz from Snuffy Smith?


----------



## SixSix210 (Mar 28, 2008)

speed racer.  I'm so stoked they are making a full length...can't wait.


----------



## mattmac (Mar 28, 2008)

Spongebob Squarepants is the greatest cartoon EVER. My fiancee and I watch it every day, and we have ever since it first aired on TV.  See pictures below...need I say more?  Absolutely hilarious.  I've seen every episode a million times and they still crack me up.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Wart said:


> Tennessee Tuxedo, Prof. Peabody, Fractured Fairy Tales .... Dad and I would watch Rocky and Bullwinkle, He and I would laugh at the same thing but for different reasons.
> 
> Bugs Bunny Road Runner, Taz, Silvester and Tweety. Disney was OK but when I 'discovered' Warner Brothers/ Loony Tunes I lost interest in the touchy Feely stuff.
> 
> ...



Johnny Quest---must have been my first crush....I'm embarrassed to think about having dreams about a cartoon character...


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 28, 2008)

mattmac said:


> Spongebob Squarepants is the greatest cartoon EVER. My fiancee and I watch it every day, and we have ever since it first aired on TV. See pictures below...need I say more? Absolutely hilarious. I've seen every episode a million times and they still crack me up.


 
Our favorites are the idiot box, where he buys a huge tv just for the box, then he and patrick make noises in it and drive squidward nuts...

the other one is with the reefblower.....
we have 2 back pack leaf blowers and have WAAAYY too much fun with that in the fall and spring!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 28, 2008)

Wart said:


> Tennessee Tuxedo, Prof. Peabody, Fractured Fairy Tales .... Dad and I would watch Rocky and Bullwinkle, He and I would laugh at the same thing but for different reasons.


Oh man, I forgot about Fractured Fairy tales! Those were the best! Thanks for reminding me Wart.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 28, 2008)

I loved Fractured Fairy Tales  on Rocky and Bullwinkle and for a cartoon it was amazing how they zipped back and forth between the different action scenes---I don't think that there are many cartoons that even do that today


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Isn't that great? I love Scooby Doo and the Bugs Bunny show!! LOL


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 28, 2008)

Have you ever wondered what is in a crabby patty? Or how they keep the buns from being soggy seeing as they are under the sea?


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 28, 2008)

it's plankton in the crabby patty. 
freaked him out REAL BAD!!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 28, 2008)

Isnt' Mr. Plankton their arch enemy?? 

Geez that's a pretty messed up signal they are sending if it is.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 29, 2008)

aww, you guys totally missed it. mr. krabs faked that the recipe was made from plankton, just to freak him out.

the real recipe remains a secret.


----------



## DrThunder88 (Mar 29, 2008)

It's plankton!  Soylent Patty is made from plankton!

Just kidding, I honestly have no idea what was going on in that show.


----------

